# Will WD passport overheat if kept in a case



## izzikio_rage (Apr 25, 2017)

Ok, so here's a funny question. I've heard of friends killing their hard disks by dropping them (even slight falls kill a hard disk that is running). I've been using my WD Mypassport for booting my windows to go and I'm really scared that this might happen. So I got a case from Amazon (this one Saco Shock Proof External Hard Disk Case for Seagate Backup Plus Slim 2TB Portable External Hard Drive with Mobile Device Backup USB 3.0 (Black) - Black - Buy Saco Shock Proof External Hard Disk Case for Seagate Backup Plus Slim 2TB Portable External Hard Drive with Mobile Device Backup USB 3.0 (Black) - Black Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i). So can i keep my hard disk in this permanently or do I have the risk of the drive overheating ? In which case how do I protect it and not let it overheat?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 26, 2017)

I've been using WD essentials hard drive inside a thick case (just like you've shared above) from past 3-4 years and haven't faced any problems till now. However, I use it less often, like 2-3 times a week..that only for an hour or two.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 26, 2017)

My use is also about 2-3 hours a day only. I've been keeping the case partly open to allow airflow. Seems like the best option

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Apr 26, 2017)

[MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]
Please review the case if you buy it.

If we use an external hdd to watch videos for say 2-4 hours a day, then will it be okay? It can be connected to a pc or phone btw.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 27, 2017)

billubakra said:


> [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]
> Please review the case if you buy it.
> 
> If we use an external hdd to watch videos for say 2-4 hours a day, then will it be okay? It can be connected to a pc or phone btw.


u can use Ext HDD 24x7 with no issues at all only thing is read/write will anyway decrease its life each time u use it


----------



## billubakra (Apr 27, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> u can use Ext HDD 24x7 with no issues at all *only thing is read/write will anyway decrease its life each time u use it*



I read somewhere that if we access external hdd's way too frequently, on a daily basis mostly, then the read write quality/speed is degraded at a higher rate so that is why I asked that question.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 27, 2017)

I also have a WD passport, also use it as Windows To Go Drive, I believe its safe.. Use it atleast 5-6 hours a day, doesnt heat as much as you describe


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 27, 2017)

Cool, got the case, quality is amazing, I'm sure it'll guard against small drops and stuff. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 27, 2017)

billubakra said:


> I read somewhere that if we access external hdd's way too frequently, on a daily basis mostly, then the read write quality/speed is degraded at a higher rate so that is why I asked that question.


U need to check the extensive tests they do in labs on every HDD and decide for how many hours u have to use it 
every storage device has a lifespan and will end eventually

100 Yrs is more than enough for us...isn't it 



Spoiler



*www.coolinfographics.com/storage/post-images/storage-media-lifespan.jpeg?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1344973794072


----------



## billubakra (Apr 27, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> I also have a WD passport, also use it as Windows To Go Drive, I believe its safe.. Use it atleast 5-6 hours a day, doesnt heat as much as you describe


Sir what exactly is a windows on the go?


----------



## billubakra (Apr 27, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> U need to check the extensive tests they do in labs on every HDD and decide for how many hours u have to use it
> every storage device has a lifespan and will end eventually
> 
> 100 Yrs is more than enough for us...isn't it
> ...


100 is more than enough. I just don't want it to give up on me instantly and make all my data go haywire so that is why I avoid using it for long.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 27, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> Cool, got the case, quality is amazing, I'm sure it'll guard against small drops and stuff.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Can you please post some photos dear?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 28, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Sir what exactly is a windows on the go?


It allows you to boot windows from your external hard drive. Potentially plug into any computer and get all your settings and data

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 28, 2017)

In real life no hdd is going to last 100 years,if it lasts even 10 years consider yourself lucky.Temperature of a hdd is quite dependent on surrounding temperature so if you keep a hdd running 24 hours in an ac room with 20C temperature then no issue at all.*Also the golden rule regarding hdd is always assume it to fail at any time & make a backup strategy accordingly.*


----------



## billubakra (Apr 28, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> In real life no hdd is going to last 100 years,if it lasts even 10 years consider yourself lucky.Temperature of a hdd is quite dependent on surrounding temperature so if you keep a hdd running 24 hours in an ac room with 20C temperature then no issue at all.*Also the golden rule regarding hdd is always assume it to fail at any time & make a backup strategy accordingly.*


Regarding the golden rule, if that's the case then even 10 backup's in 10 different hdd's are not safe.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 28, 2017)

Yes,but then even a person's life is not guaranteed for the next minute.It all comes down to how much value you put to your data.If it is just movies & music then all you need to get is an unlimited 20mbps connection(available in big cities nowadays) & 1 month & you can rebuild your collection.If it is something that is rare to find nowadays then you make 2 copies of it,keep one in second hdd & upload one copy to some online storage like google drive,one drive etc.If it is very very rare & very very valuable then you make 10 copies of it,keep it in 10 different hdd & then keep these 10 different hdd in 10 different cities spread all over the world.As you said even then it is not guaranteed but then chances of you being hurt in a random accident is more than chances of 10 different hdd in 10 different cities spread all over the world getting destroyed.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 28, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes,but then even a person's life is not guaranteed for the next minute.It all comes down to how much value you put to your data.If it is just movies & music then all you need to get is an unlimited 20mbps connection(available in big cities nowadays) & 1 month & you can rebuild your collection.If it is something that is rare to find nowadays then you make 2 copies of it,keep one in second hdd & upload one copy to some online storage like google drive,one drive etc.If it is very very rare & very very valuable then you make 10 copies of it,keep it in 10 different hdd & then keep these 10 different hdd in 10 different cities spread all over the world.As you said even then it is not guaranteed but then chances of you being hurt in a random accident is more than chances of 10 different hdd in 10 different cities spread all over the world getting destroyed.


Couldn't agree more Sir.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 2, 2017)

ah!! making 1o copies of it is cumbersome...instead burn the data in M-Disc and keep it safe


----------



## billubakra (May 2, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> ah!! making 1o copies of it is cumbersome...instead burn the data in M-Disc and keep it safe



Sir what is mdisc?

@whitestar_999
Sir is there any trustworthy software which can give us the true health status of both internal and external hdd's?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 2, 2017)

I prefer crystaldiskinfo which is a free software.


----------



## billubakra (May 3, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> I prefer crystaldiskinfo which is a free software.



Which version should I download?
Download Center - Crystal Dew World


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Sir what is mdisc?


M-DISC - Wikipedia


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Which version should I download?
> Download Center - Crystal Dew World


Latest version


----------



## billubakra (May 3, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Latest version


Simple, Full or Ultimate?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Simple, Full or Ultimate?


Simple is more than enough if you don't do too much experimentation


----------



## Flash (May 3, 2017)

You can also try Hard Disk Sentinel - HDD health and temperature monitoring


----------



## billubakra (May 3, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Simple is more than enough if you don't do too much experimentation


Simple one says Health status is good. Two things-
1. Not able to select the external hdd connected with the system.
2. The first option is like this-
Read/Write error rate Current-100 W0rst-100 Threshold-50. If mine is 100 and worst is 100 then how is it good? The rest of the options are almost the same



Flash said:


> You can also try Hard Disk Sentinel - HDD health and temperature monitoring



I have the full version of this, what tests should I perform via this to monitor/check health of hdd?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 3, 2017)

Current is current value,Worst is worst value till now,Threshold value is the value which is the red line.e.g. now read write error rate current & worst values are 100 but with time these values will decrease(say 97 97 50). Some parameters current value may be more than worst value(e.g.97 87 50) but as long as they are quite above the threshold values,it is fine.


----------



## billubakra (May 3, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Current is current value,Worst is worst value till now,Threshold value is the value which is the red line.e.g. now read write error rate current & worst values are 100 but with time these values will decrease(say 97 97 50). Some parameters current value may be more than worst value(e.g.97 87 50) but as long as they are quite above the threshold values,it is fine.


Thanks. How to check a pen drive or an external HDD with this software?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 4, 2017)

Pen drives are not supported as they don't have the in-built monitoring mechanism like in HDDs.Connect usb hdd & click on rescan under function,it should detect it after a couple of seconds of processing.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 4, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Thanks. How to check a pen drive or an external HDD with this software?


HOME PAGE OF MISHA CHERKES
RMPrepUSB


----------



## billubakra (May 4, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Pen drives are not supported as they don't have the in-built monitoring mechanism like in HDDs.Connect usb hdd & click on rescan under function,it should detect it after a couple of seconds of processing.



Rescan ain't finding it. Tried yesterday itself.



Zangetsu said:


> HOME PAGE OF MISHA CHERKES
> RMPrepUSB



Thanks. Used checkflash few months back it showed about 50% bad sectors in the pendrive, any way to correct it? Will try the second link.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 4, 2017)

Many standard usb enclosures are supported but not all.e.g.any WD/Seagate usb hdd like WD Passport or Seagate Backup plus should be recognized with no issues but if you are using one of those Rs.500-1000 usb enclosures then it is not sure.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 5, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Sir what is mdisc?


Millennial Disc - a write once optical disc technology, available as DVD and Blu-ray discs.
supposed to have your data to outlive you by a few centuries


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 8, 2017)

@billubakra why making simple things too complex yr? life is already very complex lol.
Just put the damn thing in your case and use it as you want, and your pen drive too


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2017)

Recently I bought 2 new cases for my 1TB & 500GB HDD...and Life is Good


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 3, 2017)

I did the same.... Case for all my HDDs. Keep them slightly unzipped to keep it cool


----------

